# Special Ops Pic from Nicaragua 1987



## peregrino_nica (Sep 4, 2008)

Posting this since noticed this one kinda has a little bit of rare special ops related historical significance.

This is morning after a night drop of armaments and boots to Nicaraguan Contras in 1987 about 20 clicks north of Nueva Guinea. Mixture of ARDE and FDN were the recipients.

Notice the boxes on right side of picture. Notice the brand new (chinese?) AKs with the useless little thing hanging down under the stock. Notice 3rd from right (somewhat hot  in the tight pants) lady commando with the bayonet. Notice the brand new jungle boots hanging off the commie style ruck on the other lady commando.  Contras would chop off that thing under the stock and smooth down with machete. Bayonets were generally used for opening cans and stirring rice or beans as opposed to combat.  

These flights were like Christmas and real scavenger hunt to find all the separate parachuted pieces of drop before enemy did. Those were brave pilots who earned alot of respect and kept freedom alive for a small but deserving country.

Franklin of FDN who later rose to Chief of Staff of FDN was in charge of the FDN folks. He was a good guy who later died post war in suspicious car wreck.

Anyway, obscure but historical and to my knowledge the only deep in country pictures of this aid in progress. Hopefully no opssec issues 20 years later if so please delete this post.


----------



## pardus (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!


----------

